# Schwinn LeTour rebuild is done



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I am done with my 1988 Schwinn LeTour Single Speed Project, aka Grocery Getter 1 and I love it. Took her for a short 13 mile loop today and how much fun. Very comfy thanks to the 27" wheels with 1 1/8" tires. Had a blast with every aspect of the build. Looking forward to the next one, just don't tell my wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That is one cool bike, sir! excellent build.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Too sweet...that turned out great....... very very nice.....


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

OoOo very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks! I had a great time doing it. Next time I will break out the HPLV sprayer to do a better paint job than a rattle can can do.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I like it


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool and very pretty. Those '70's and '80's "sport touring" bikes make for some great "grocery getter/commuting" conversions. Fender mounts, room for bigger tires, etc.

I repeat, very cool!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jupiterrn said:


> I am done with my 1988 Schwinn LeTour Single Speed Project, aka Grocery Getter 1 and I love it. Took her for a short 13 mile loop today and how much fun. Very comfy thanks to the 27" wheels with 1 1/8" tires. Had a blast with every aspect of the build. Looking forward to the next one, just don't tell my wife. :thumbsup:


sweet...my first road bike was a LeTour. I beat the hell out of that thing. Where are the console shifting and brake extentions though?


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

your paint job turned out a great deal nicer than my le tour. nice job.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

warmseth said:


> your paint job turned out a great deal nicer than my le tour. nice job.


I like them both. Very nice.


----------



## Loki1382 (May 1, 2009)

That looks amazing, well done sir!


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Question Regarding Your Build*

Beautiful Build. Where did you get the Nut and Bolt for the Seat Post clamp?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

That is really nice.

Congrats.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Rob T said:


> Beautiful Build. Where did you get the Nut and Bolt for the Seat Post clamp?
> 
> Thanks,


I got one at an LBS by me. I think that it's a fairly common thing. You could probably take a look through some of the links on the parts resource thread thats stickied. That may lead to something.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

VERY, VERY NICE.
Turned out Great.
I love every aspect of your build.


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

Okay pretend you had this bike with all the original parts on it and all the parts needed after the conversion could be used but it needed new wheels. How much would the conversion cost? (like not counting the seat or post or pedals or bars and that sort of thing if I didnt state it clear enough)
Thanks! 
Cole


----------



## daway (Aug 5, 2008)

That is an awesome conversion, it is pretty much exactly what I want to do with the Le Tour III I just picked up (except I'll keep it single speed instead of fixed). As a mountain biker, I know nothing about road parts, so I was wondering if you could break down the parts you have on that thing.

What kind of brakes did you fit on there?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You're making regret selling my wife's old LeTour for $75 a couple of years ago. It was red and my size too.


----------



## yonuts (Sep 14, 2011)

Just bought this exact same bike 2 days ago. Can't wait to ss mine. Great build! Beautiful bike! Thumbs up.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## yonuts (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Jupiter, what size free wheel did you go with? I noticed you used the stock large crank.


----------



## hikzero (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet


----------

